
The Jocks of Computer Code Do It for the Job Offers - Commodore
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-09-25/the-jocks-of-computer-code-do-it-for-the-job-offers
======
soham
They don't do it for the job offers :-) They do it because it's a challenge.
An amazing mind-bending challenge. Just a chance to compete with some of the
smartest people in the trade, stays with you for life.

At [http://InterviewKickstart.com](http://InterviewKickstart.com), we
sometimes borrow problems from these competitions. They are hard as hell.

